# Gibt es auch MTB-fahrende Mädels im Raum Gifhorn?



## UhuausGF (26. August 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
ok, ich bin seit einigen Jahren im Raum Gifhorn mit dem MTB unterwegs. Bin männlich und uhu.
Fahre Cross-Country-mäßig alles was hier in der Gegend so geht.
Hey, gibts hier auch Mädels im Forum die MTB-mäßig unterwegs sind in der Gegend und Interesse an einer gemeinsamen Tour haben? Dann meldet Euch!!


----------



## MelaH80 (3. Januar 2021)

Hallo Uhu,
suchst du noch ne Freizeit MTBlerin aus Gifhorn?

Liebe Grüße Melanie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UhuausGF (5. Januar 2021)

Hi Melanie,
ich schaue hier ja nur noch sproradisch rein wegen der großen (Ironie 🙂) Resonanz..., und heute: bäng.
Aber ja, ich würde mich noch über weibliche Begleitung beim Radeln freuen.
Bin allerdings gerade ein wenig "eingerostet", Wetter und Dunkelheit konnten mich zuletzt wenig zum MTBn motivieren. Wird Zeit dass ich wieder durchstarte...
Wo bist du hier so unterwegs auf den Trails in der Gifhorner Gegend?
Beste Grüße Uhu


----------



## UhuausGF (11. Januar 2021)

Ich habe es mal präzisiert, siehe oben 😎


----------



## MelaH80 (14. Januar 2021)

Hallo Uhu, 
Ich bin nur in der Gifhorner Umgebung unterwegs. Ich hatte schon lange mal vor im Elm und im Harz zu fahren. Aber allein hatte ich noch keine Motivation. Ich bin zwar sportlich und ich crosse sehr gern durch Wälder, aber ich bin noch ein MTB Anfänger bis Mittel. 😊 

Liebe Grüße Melanie


----------



## UhuausGF (17. Januar 2021)

Hallo Melanie,


MelaH80 schrieb:


> Ich bin nur in der Gifhorner Umgebung unterwegs.


das geht mir genauso. Zu 98% starte ich vor der Haustür. Gibt zum Glück genug Möglichkeiten rings um Gifhorn herum, deshalb habe ich mich dabei noch nie gelangweilt 😊.
Gelegentlich habe ich das Radl ins Auto geladen und bin in BS gestartet, das ist aber ausbaufähig: 
neben Elm und Harz habe ich noch Asse und Oderwald auf der ToDo-Liste.

Was hältst du von einer lockeren gemeinsamen Runde in der Gifhorner Umgebung bei angenehmeren Temperaturen?

Liebe Grüße zurück
Uhu


----------



## MelaH80 (18. Januar 2021)

Wie heißt du eigentlich richtig? 
Asse und Oderwald hab ich noch nicht gekannt. Das musste ich erstmal googlen. Ich bin offen für neue Wege. Wir können gern mal ne gemeinsame Tour starten. 
Ich hab ein Auto und ein Fahrradträger. 

Ich bin vorgestern durch die Gifhorner Schweiz mit meinem MTB. Es war sehr schön. Alles war leicht mit Schnee bedeckt und gefroren. Das hatte auch was schönes. Ich bin ein Naturmensch und liebe die Wildnis. Bei mir kommt es nicht auf die Leistung an, sondern auf Wahrnehmung. 

Liebe Grüße Melanie


----------



## Oberhutzel (18. Januar 2021)

MelaH80 schrieb:


> Asse und Oderwald hab ich noch nicht gekannt.


Einfach bei uns mal rein schauen, denn wir fahren das ganze Jahr um Braunschweig. Dies waren z.B. die Touren von 2020 um Braunschweig.








						unsere Touren 2020
					

Wir sind gemeinsam ca. 1300 km mit knapp 9000 Hm um Braunschweig auf Tour gewesen.




					fotos.mtb-news.de
				



Auf Koomot habe ich immer mal paar Strecken hochgeladen, um euch unsere Touren schmackhaft zu machen und damit man sieht was euch bei den Touren erwartet.








						Oberhutzel
					






					www.komoot.de
				



Vielleich hab ich ja euer Interesse geweckt und ihr könnt den weiblichen MTBanteil erhöhen.
Gruss Oberhutzel


----------



## MelaH80 (19. Januar 2021)

Hallo Oberhutzel, 
ich bin neu hier auf dieser Seite und muss mich erstmal mit dem Schreiben zurecht finden. Ich wusste nicht, dass ich hier auch antworten kann und hab dir privat geschrieben. Ich habe Interesse bei euch mal mitzufahren. Wobei ich nicht so auf Leistung fahre sondern der Freizeit und Spaßfaktor im Vordergrund stehen. 
Liebe Grüße Melanie aus Gifhorn😊


----------



## Oberhutzel (19. Januar 2021)

MelaH80 schrieb:


> Freizeit und Spaßfaktor im Vordergrund stehen.


Bei uns auch. Mit der Saison steigert man sich aber und dann kann mal auch mal an seine Grenze gehen ohne den Spaß zu verlieren und wenn ihr mal in den Elm, Asse oder gar in den Harz wollt muss man regelmäßig dabei sein um Körner zu sammeln und dann klappt dies auch, da wir niemanden zurücklassen und die Strecken und Höhenmeter langsam steigern. Ich habe Dir geantwortet.


----------



## UhuausGF (20. Januar 2021)

Hey Melanie,


MelaH80 schrieb:


> Wie heißt du eigentlich richtig?


Ich sende dir dazu noch eine PN...


MelaH80 schrieb:


> Wir können gern mal ne gemeinsame Tour starten.


Das freut mich 👍, bin gerne dabei, muss vorher aber noch an meiner Fitness arbeiten...


MelaH80 schrieb:


> Ich bin vorgestern durch die Gifhorner Schweiz mit meinem MTB. Es war sehr schön. Alles war leicht mit Schnee bedeckt und gefroren. Das hatte auch was schönes. Ich bin ein Naturmensch und liebe die Wildnis. Bei mir kommt es nicht auf die Leistung an, sondern auf Wahrnehmung.


Gifhorner Schweiz ist cool 😍.
Bin früher im Winter auch durchgefahren, im Herbst 2020 habe ich dann irgendwie den Anschluss verloren ☹️. Wenn ich fahre fahre ich am liebsten schmale Wege und entdecke neue Trails...

Schöne Grüße Uhu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UhuausGF (20. Januar 2021)

Hi Oberhutzel, willkommen in Gifhorn und danke für dein Angebot!


Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Auf Koomot habe ich immer mal paar Strecken hochgeladen


Sind schöne Sachen dabei, ich gehe vorher mal üben...


Oberhutzel schrieb:


> könnt den weiblichen MTBanteil erhöhen


Melanie könnte das, aber ich kann das nicht... ☹️

Beste Grüße Uhu


----------



## Oberhutzel (21. Januar 2021)

UhuausGF schrieb:


> Melanie könnte das, aber ich kann das nicht... ☹️


 Mein Fehler. Kein Problem wird auch der Herrenüberschuss erhöht.


UhuausGF schrieb:


> Sind schöne Sachen dabei, ich gehe vorher mal üben...


Dafür ist es gedacht, denn manche mögen keine engen Wege oder Pfade und bekommen Angst vor Brennesseln und da kann man bei meinen Touren mal mit rechnen. Bin gespannt auf deine Eindrücke.


----------



## MelaH80 (21. Januar 2021)

UhuausGF schrieb:


> Das freut mich 👍, bin gerne dabei, muss vorher aber noch an meiner Fitness arbeiten...


Ich bin auch nicht so fit im MTB fahren. Meld dich einfach, wenn du Lust hast. Ich freue mich auf eine gemeinsame Tour. 😊


----------



## MelaH80 (21. Januar 2021)

UhuausGF schrieb:


> Wenn ich fahre fahre ich am liebsten schmale Wege und entdecke neue Trails...


Mir geht es auch so.


----------



## MelaH80 (21. Januar 2021)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Bei uns auch. Mit der Saison steigert man sich aber und dann kann mal auch mal an seine Grenze gehen ohne den Spaß zu verlieren und wenn ihr mal in den Elm, Asse oder gar in den Harz wollt muss man regelmäßig dabei sein um Körner zu sammeln und dann klappt dies auch, da wir niemanden zurücklassen und die Strecken und Höhenmeter langsam steigern. Ich habe Dir geantwortet.


Okay super. Ich probiere das gern mal aus. Du kannst mich gern im Verteiler aufnehmen. Ich hab dir meine Mailadresse per PN geschickt.


----------



## UhuausGF (29. Januar 2021)

MelaH80 schrieb:


> Ich freue mich auf eine gemeinsame Tour.


Hi Melanie, ich habe ein leere PN von dir bekommen und darauf geantwortet, aber der Text ist jetzt auch weg.
Ist bei dir etwas angekommen?
PS: Freue mich auch auf eine gemeinsame Tour 👍.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UhuausGF (29. Januar 2021)

Oberhutzel schrieb:


> Kein Problem wird auch der Herrenüberschuss erhöht.


----------



## MelaH80 (29. Januar 2021)

UhuausGF schrieb:


> Hi Melanie, ich habe ein leere PN von dir bekommen und darauf geantwortet, aber der Text ist jetzt auch weg.
> Ist bei dir etwas angekommen?
> PS: Freue mich auch auf eine gemeinsame Tour 👍.


Ja. Ich hab deine PN erhalten und hab dir zurück geschrieben.😊


----------

